# Highlight video of this year's high water rafting/kayaking in Colorado



## Dalon (Jun 13, 2010)

Little compilation of some footage taken so far this year. Still a few more things on the to-do list but this will suffice until the end of the summer. And yes i took the song from the 2011 grand prix kayaking video because the song is amazing

‪Colorado Rafting and Kayaking at its best‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## greenwater780 (May 31, 2007)

Great job. Nice editing, good music and really captures the whitewater stoke. Thanks.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

sweet! nice stoke, i am fired up for a while.....


----------



## Ranco (Jun 18, 2010)

Excellently done


----------



## CBrown (Oct 28, 2004)

love the guy teetering on the highside on the GW wave.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Wow that is awesome. You got skillz mang


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

good stuff.


----------



## colboater (Jul 20, 2011)

I love the last clip.


----------



## slavetotheflyrod (Sep 2, 2009)

That was sweet.

Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Dalon (Jun 13, 2010)

slavetotheflyrod said:


> That was sweet.
> 
> Thanks for posting it.



NP only downside is I miss all the big water!

I'll have to update it once we run barrel springs here in the next couple of days and gore canyon once it drops below 2k....assuming of course my crew doesn't back out


----------



## 3d3vart (Apr 15, 2010)

Best yet. Nicely done.


----------



## gwoodcat (Jul 1, 2011)

Dalon, I'm down to do whatever.. I'll loom for tomorrow as I'm helping Ken guide a group until the humvee gets fixed.


----------



## BobN (Mar 28, 2006)

Well done. Particularly enjoyed the raft surfing.


----------



## Signorini (May 28, 2007)

Sweet!!!


----------

